# Tracking my learning it is then!



## Blag (Dec 12, 2014)

Call this boasting or bragging, i have picked up an online (free) book on OpenGL and i'll post my progress right here, there are two reasons for this:

1. I'd like your suggestions and motivation  also i can contact fellow coders if i hit a snag.

2. Last time i posted a goal track of deactivating my fb account, it went well. The good thing about here is that i get attention (who doesnt want attention) and that gives me a responsibility to learn and report here like a obidient schoolchild. Yes, making and maintaining this post motivates me and is a means of self discipline (works for me).

(Update) Since nobody's replying on this post, i'll just update this main page with my progress everyday, so i do not bump this thread up to the top and annoy you guys. If you don't like what im doing here, feel free to leave a reply.

I'm reading this OpenGL book Section 7.4 as of 22/5/15.

Began chapter 8 as of 23/5

Reached 8.18 as of 24/5

Started chapter 9 as of 25/5, thread views = 103. Im gonna start recording thread views for research purposes. If you guys are wondering if im doing this stuff between jobs/classes, im not, im on vacation from one month and for the coming 2 months.

Update 28/5 i gave up on the book, heh, so much for motivation and OpenGL, would appreciate if one of the admins just came along and delete it, idc about this post anymore, and nobody else does.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Blag said:


> Call this boasting or bragging, i have picked up an online (free) book on OpenGL and i'll post my progress right here, there are two reasons for this:
> 
> 1. I'd like your suggestions and motivation  also i can contact fellow coders if i hit a snag.
> 
> ...


Sorry it didn't go so well. I just read this topic for the first time today. Looked on wikipedia a little on what OpenGL is, but I'm not that great with computers and programming so it is kind of beyond me. Know how much it sucks to try to learn something and give up though. I do it way too often.

This forum can be really dead at times. I'm sure there would be people interested in this topic here, but few of them probably visit this forum


----------

